# Kato oupler problems



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have just purchased three Kato locomotives. Two, F3 A's and one F3 B. They are just about everything that I had hoped for with just one exception. The couplers do not always connect with the Micro-Train couplers. I am using a Coupler Height Gauge 988 00 031 (1055). Everything appears to be correct. However, I noticed that the Kato couplers and a little bit finer than the Micro-Trains. Any suggestions?


----------



## fredbon (Mar 4, 2016)

Feel your pain, I have wiggled the couples from side to side, it helps.

Fred


----------



## Ike8120 (Mar 5, 2016)

I would change the couplers to MT. I think they take 1015's


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks Gary. I would change out the couplers but I am blind in one eye and my hands shake. I should not be into N Scale but I have too much money invested. I am trying to find some one in the Salt Lake City area who would do it for a reasonable price. One, and the only one whom I found, wants $30 per hour with a minimum of one hour. As an aside, I ruined three LifeLike locomotives trying to change couplers and lubricate the drive motors. Anyway, this is fun!!! Or that is what I tell my wife.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Go for the thirty dollar guy, you have three and he should be able to do them all in an hour. 5 bucks a coupler, done deal, never look back.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Coupler changes*



BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Thanks Gary. I would change out the couplers but I am blind in one eye and my hands shake. I should not be into N Scale but I have too much money invested. I am trying to find some one in the Salt Lake City area who would do it for a reasonable price. One, and the only one whom I found, wants $30 per hour with a minimum of one hour. As an aside, I ruined three LifeLike locomotives trying to change couplers and lubricate the drive motors. Anyway, this is fun!!! Or that is what I tell my wife.


BrokeCurmudgeon;

First, my sympathies on your medical issues. I can see with both eyes (sort of). My hands shake too, but not as baldly, or constantly as some other folk's. Still, I need plenty of light, an Optivisor magnifier, all of Micro Train's special coupler tools, and buckets of patience to replace couplers. 

A few things that might help you. Is there an N-scale club, (possibly N-Track) in your area? If so, their members might be able to help you. Micro Trains makes coupler conversion kits for many specific brands and types of locos. Such kits are often easier to install than plain, separate couplers, although the conversion kits are also more expensive. Check the "Cool hobby Shops" thread on the "general model train discussion" section of this forum. Maybe you will get lucky and find one in your area that will install the couplers for you. If there's nothing near you, I have a full service train store near me in San Diego. Reeds Hobby shop. There address, phone & e-mail are listed in that thread.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## SixPakJim (Aug 27, 2016)

You might want to look into Fox Valley Models Static Knuckle Couplers
(formerly produced by Red Caboose and Precision Masters). They were also made by Unimate. I installed the Unimates on my old F-3's as I didn't want to use Micro-Trains couplers because I always run them together in an A-B-A lashup and didn't want any unscheduled uncouplings. 
In the older units, the body mount couplers went into the nose of the A units and the short shank gives close coupling to the middle units.
Only drawback is that the engines must be LIFTED to uncouple. Installation is pretty straight forward and fairly easy. But I would talk to that $30/hr guy and see how much he wants.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for all of the help. I am looking into Fox Valley Models Static Knuckle Couplers and I will pay the $30 per hour.


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

It should be noted that Kato kinematic and Knuckle couplers are not compatible with microtrains couplers. I do tons of coupler conversions and I also charge $30 an hour however even with good eyesight and all the right tools you can sitll be into one loco for almost an hour. Microtrains parts are tiny and the springs like to fly. Any good repair guy worth hsi salt will quote you $30 an hour but will only charge you a fair price for the job he is asked to do.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Another thing you could do is make a car with a Kato truck/coupler on one end and a MT truck/coupler on the other end. It is much easier to just change one truck than installing couplers on three locos. If you lived any were close to me I would do them for just a Thank You!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks all!


----------

